# Knit Newsboy Teddy



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Newsboy Teddy is knit in-the-round, using approx. 310 total yds. of #4-worsted wt. yarn. Freely standing at 9 ½-10 tall (without the hat), his body, legs and hind feet are knit in all one piece. Newsboy Teddys overalls and hat are removable for fun dress-up time.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-newsboy-teddy
$4.00


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

oh he is a darling!
[and he reminds me of the Boyds Bears that have been so popular in nic-nacs and jewelry etc.]
He's so adorable, just waiting for a little set of hands to hold and love him : )


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

So cute....


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome, what a handsome little guy. Always did like the newsboy caps and how cute on your little bear.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is just too cute. You have done it again


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really appreciate the lovely comments! Thanks so much!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another cutie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Another great animal character. Just love the hat!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

What a wonderful bear, so cute. I must learn to knit in the round


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love him &#128158;


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, he is adorable!!!!! I love him!!! ;0)


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Your bears are adorable.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!xx


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You have outdone yourself with all these creations..it's hard to choose which one ..."Look Out ! ..Vt. Teddy Bear"


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I just looked at three of your bears. Super cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for your positive feedback! I so appreciate it! It seemed like it took me forever to figure out how to make him stand while having the leg and the foot all in one piece! A lot of physical science went into THAT! It's all about the balance! :lol: 
I was going to just give up, but a relative of mine wanted me to make him stand. That was my challenge. :-D


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Your bears are sooooo cute. I bookmarked them in my favorites on Ravelry. I have to many projects I have to finish right now, but they may be in my future.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

All three are really well made! Great pattern!!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

All your bears are just adorable!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Too sweet! Nice work


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

ADORABLE! xo these three are just the sweetest designs..xo


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, thanks so much!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am constantly amazed at your wonderful patterns. This is adorable.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am constantly amazed at your wonderful patterns. This is adorable.


Aw, thanks, Grace!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm playing catch up and didn't see these sweet bears, apologies, adorable as always


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Oh dear, I'm playing catch up and didn't see these sweet bears, apologies, adorable as always


Oh, hi, Pat! Thank you! Welcome back! Missed seeing your posts around KP lately. I do hope you were on some fabulous vacation somewhere wonderful!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Charming!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So precious. You're a master of your craft.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Awwww.. what a cutie he is..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> So precious. You're a master of your craft.


Aw, thanks!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Darling!


----------

